# Scooter



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I was sick of this scooter being blue, so I decided to paint it, and it all just escalated from there, haha. Think im gonna use it to advertise the haunt this year. I built a trailer for it too and Im not sure what Im going to do with that yet.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome Work Tyler


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

sweetness has been achieved!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, still got more pics!haha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool scooter. I think that will work well for your advertising.
Very original.
What are your plans for the trailer...a scooter drawn hearse????


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Not sure yet, that sounds good though!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a hoot, Tyler!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

If it ever comes up missing, keep this one fact in mind...

There is no basement at the Alamo!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And so starts another biker gang. Nice job on that scooter


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love it! I wish I had one of those for my motor home. Put a coffin on the trailer!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyler, that is the coolest darn scooter i have ever laid my eyes on.That thing just screams outta the way....or else. Looks like it came out of the munsters, i could see Eddie riding that down the street.Awesome work, that is sure something to be proud of.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks you very much Kprimm, what a compliment!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hahahahah - Love it! ride around with a zombie mask


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats some good work Tyler...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool scooter! Way to pimp your ride!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

niceee! i did my scooter a halloween theme also with the black/orange traditional halloween colors...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, thats a mean scooter!! Mines slow, but at leat now it looks cool!haha


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Got a name for it yet?


----------

